
Colonel Edward A. Deeds–An able man who made things work - erdifr
http://www.daytoninnovationlegacy.org/deeds.html
======
erdifr
After reading this I was left wondering if there are still people like this
today? I do not deny that we do have inventors, innovators, engineers, leaders
and other professionals today, but to me it seems like now people are more
singular in what they excel in. Colonel Deeds, in my opinion, was adept at
multiple different skill sets, the best of which was realizing when someone
else was better suited to the job and then providing them with everything they
needed.

Some further reading is available at Wikipedia :
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Edward_Andrew_Deeds](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Edward_Andrew_Deeds)

